# C&S Spray bottles



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Johnny:wave: 

Do these bottles look the same as the Megs ones, as im after about 15 non branded bottles with Chemical resistant sprayer heads and i like all my bottles to look the same
Dave:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Dave,

These bottles are similar. They are plain with metering up the side so you can see how much in ml you have or they have strength ie 10:1 4:1 

Hope that helps, I will bring a camera in a take a piccy soon too!

Johnny


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanx Johnny if they look the same i will probabelly by a load with a new Makitta some last touch and APC on thursday / friday
Dave


----------

